# Din A3 Drucker mir Bannerdruck



## AcidBurn2079 (6. Mai 2009)

Hi.
Kennt einer nen Drucker (nicht Plotter), der A3 im Bannerdruck drucken kann, also volle A3 hoch und dann halt länger als A3???

Gruß


----------



## rebel4life (7. Mai 2009)

Schau dir mal Nadeldrucker an, kann man ganz günstig bei eBay kriegen...


----------

